# Tens Machine



## kingrollo (2 Jan 2020)

Any recommendations as to model - features to look for etc....

I know these have a low success rate - but my spinal doctor has suggested I try one, whilst he tries to get funding cleared for other stuff - I am keen to keep him on board - so any recommendations - seem to to start at about £20 ?


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2020)

kingrollo said:


> Any recommendations as to model - features to look for etc....
> 
> I know these have a low success rate - but my spinal doctor has suggested I try one, whilst he tries to get funding cleared for other stuff - I am keen to keep him on board - so any recommendations - seem to to start at about £20 ?


A friend of mind has one. Her pain management nurse recommended and instructed as to how to use.
I’ll ask her


----------



## tom73 (2 Jan 2020)

Can't help with which one but don't write off the idea they are not as hit or miss as many think.
Have you been referred to pain clinic ? If not ask them to they can help you work out a few way to manage pain
Good luck


----------



## kingrollo (2 Jan 2020)

tom73 said:


> Can't help with which one but don't write off the idea they are not as hit or miss as many think.
> Have you been referred to pain clinic ? If not ask them to they can help you work out a few way to manage pain
> Good luck



Referral to pain clinic was discussed and is in progress - but he said whilst waiting it might be in idea to try a tens machine.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2020)

Be careful I wore one for 18 hours straight had great pain relief, but when I took it off I had to massive burn marks were the electrodes had been on my skin, afterwards that was worse than the back pain.


----------



## tom73 (2 Jan 2020)

Great stuff I know it don't help but pain is quite a complex thing and no real silver bullet and may take a few go's to get things right.
so pain clinic is best place they really should help you out. 
Give tens a go you never know it may well help.


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2020)

numbnuts said:


> Be careful I wore one for 18 hours straight had great pain relief, but when I took it off I had to massive burn marks were the electrodes had been on my skin, afterwards that was worse than the back pain.


This is why expert advice is crucial!

My friend finds it useful but (time) restricting, especially alongside all the other pain management modalities she needs


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2020)

From friend...
I’ve got an Easy TENS from Body clock. It’s worth getting an extra set of electrodes to be on hand if the ones in use lose stickiness. They can be revived but extra set means you can use machine while rehydrating them. She says 30 mins offers pain relief 

Apparently, they also offer an e book on how to use TENS


----------



## kingrollo (2 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> From friend...
> I’ve got an Easy TENS from Body clock. It’s worth getting an extra set of electrodes to be on hand if the ones in use lose stickiness. They can be revived but extra set means you can use machine while rehydrating them. She says 30 mins offers pain relief
> 
> Apparently, they also offer an e book on how to use TENS



Cheers Vickster


----------



## YellowV2 (2 Jan 2020)

I have a Boots Tens machine, doesn't have a model number or any other description but is manufactured by Beurer. Had it a few years and haven't used it an awful lot but it does give relief when I do use it. 
Important to follow the instructions regarding length of time to use it for though!!


----------



## kingrollo (9 Jan 2020)

Surprise surprise - pain free ! whether it was the tens machine - or my return to pilates - or my aching back was just a musclar strain - not sure. Going to do 10 minutes on exercise bike lunchtime and see how that goes.
Seems like a useful tool to have in my locker.


----------



## vickster (9 Jan 2020)

Good news. Far better than major, potentially risky surgery!


----------



## kingrollo (9 Jan 2020)

vickster said:


> Good news. Far better than major, potentially risky surgery!


Yes - indicative of facet joint problems - very unpredictable. 
Take it slowly from here see what happens


----------



## kingrollo (14 Jan 2020)

I am actually finding the TENS machine surprisingly useful.

I was thinking it was just to distract from the pain - But with the stickies I am able to precisely target the pain - seems to either relax muscle - or maybe increase blood flow and promote a bit of healing.


----------



## tom73 (14 Jan 2020)

Another tool in your pain management


----------



## screenman (14 Jan 2020)

I have this one which was recommended by my physion,


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Careway-Tens-Digital-Pain-Machine/dp/B07CXR6XQ9


I also bought spare pads but the old one's are lasting up very well.


----------

